# Igrabnews ou unison?



## jerlaboule (8 Février 2007)

bonjour
je voudrais savoir lequel de ces 2 logiciel est le plus fiable svp?


----------



## lifenight (8 Février 2007)

Unison fait très bien ce qu'on lui demande, très léger et super efficace, sinon essaie les deux pour voir lequel te convient le mieux


----------



## jerlaboule (11 Février 2007)

ok, merci.
j'ai essayé les 2 et j'ai finalement acheté unison.


----------



## spleen (11 Février 2007)

Entre Unison et Igrabnews, savez vous lequel d&#233;code les fichiers yenc ?
J'avais fait un essai avec Unison, &#231;a ne fonctionnait pas (c'&#233;tait peut &#234;tre une version ancienne)...


----------



## jerlaboule (11 Février 2007)

je ne peux pas te repondre , je decouvre seulement unison


----------



## spleen (12 Février 2007)

Bon alors j'ai testé Unison, et pour ceux que ça intéresse, il décode les fichiers binaires codés en yenc.


----------



## Alfoo (13 Février 2007)

j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; UNISON a iGrabnews aussi.


----------



## jerlaboule (14 Février 2007)

quels serveur newsgroup preferez vous?


----------



## spleen (14 Février 2007)

On peut utiliser son provider pour les news. Le problème est que la durée de rétention est très faible.
Personnellement, j'ai utilisé newshosting et giganews. Ca fonctionne plutôt bien.


----------



## jerlaboule (14 Février 2007)

giganews c'est un abonnement a l'année?
et l'autre je ne connais pas


----------



## AlexSpirit (23 Février 2007)

Pour ma part, j'ai un gros souci avec Unison ou Igrabnews :
Au bout de 5 ou 6 posts téléchargés, le logiciel ne télécharge plus rien, le débit tombe à zéro, et au bout d'un moment, on me dit "authentification failed", et en gros, un message qui dit qu'il y a trop d'adresse IP sur mon accès. Or, il n'y a que moi sur mon accès !!!!
J'ai regardé dans la FAQ de Giganews, parait-il que c'est normal, que ça arrive parfois et qu'il faut se deconnecter, passer un peu de temps, et se reconnecter, le serveur nous reconnait aussitôt! Ce qui est vrai, ça fonctionne. M'enfin bon, tous les 5 posts, ça en devient assez lourd !!! 

Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème et a-t-il réussi à le résoudre ??
Merci d'avance !


----------

